# Nocturnal leucomela calling



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Over the past few days, I've noticed that at least one of my leuc's is calling at night (its 1:30am and he's calling fairly loudly). I looked around and didn't see anything about it. Anyone else have a similar experience? Is this normal? Thanks for your help.

Bret


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Funny you should mention that, my 2 male`s were chirping away last night also!
Not quite as late as your`s,maybe 9-10 o`clock.
It`s not often but it happens.
It just amazing how such a small frog can be so loud!
As far as why they do this? I don`t know,maybe It`s almost spring and getting warmer?

John


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Are the Leucs your only frogs? I have been getting calling out of my Leucs & Lamasi an hour or 2 after lights out.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> As far as why they do this? I don`t know,maybe It`s almost spring and getting warmer?
> 
> John



That is a good point as well, my temps are up at night here lately.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

EricT said:


> Are the Leucs your only frogs? I have been getting calling out of my Leucs & Lamasi an hour or 2 after lights out.


I only have the 2 male`s. I`ve had them a little over 3 year`s now.
Think It`s about time for a mate,or what?!?

John


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have heard that leucs will call in the middle of the night, so I don't think that is unsual. 

I also don't think it is unusal for frogs to call an hour or two after lights go out. I have many frogs that start calling 1 hour before the lights go on and occasionally have calling from frogs an hour or two once they go out. I just sit back and enjoy it


----------

